# Bought First Bersa 380



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

Went out today and finally bought a new Bersa Thunder 380 Duo Tone. Have a keltec now but have always wanted a larger size in 380 caliper. Got a great price on the gun and when I asked about an extra magazine - cost was $35.00. Said thanks but will wait until a later time.
Any words of advice anybody can give me to help me enjoy this gun more? I hope to get out to the range in the next day or so and give it a work out. Once I am comfortable with it I probally will start to carry in occasionally.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well if it was me Mr.9mmFan I would take it home and field strip and clean it. Lube it up and go and have some fun with it. Good luck.


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

Baldy - just field stripped it and made it feel at home. Now just have to make it to the range to break it in.
I have Magtech Guardian Gold, 380 auto +P, 85 gr JHP as personal defense ammo. Could not find any info with the booklets to state if the +P ammo is okay to use.
Everyday fun usually use the WWB target ammo.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You might want to stay away from the +P stuff for about a hundred rounds. Shoot some Winchester White Box through it. Clean and lube it good and then try some +P rds. These automatics are like your car you got to break them in before you take them to the drag strip. Good shooting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is a nice gun. I got one, and after my mother liked it a lot, I sold it to her.


----------



## maverick7340 (May 27, 2007)

Here is a couple websites to check out.

http://www.geocities.com/bersa_thunder/index.html

http://bersatalk.com/forums/


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

maverick7340 - thanks for the web sites. Will spend some running through each of them.
Still have to get the time to head to the range.


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

9mmFan said:


> Went out today and finally bought a new Bersa Thunder 380 Duo Tone. Have a keltec now but have always wanted a larger size in 380 caliper. Got a great price on the gun and when I asked about an extra magazine - cost was $35.00. Said thanks but will wait until a later time.
> Any words of advice anybody can give me to help me enjoy this gun more? I hope to get out to the range in the next day or so and give it a work out. Once I am comfortable with it I probally will start to carry in occasionally.


BEST for Extra OEM mags at http://www.yourgunparts.com :smt1099


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm new to this semi-auto world. Please explain to me why anyone would scrimp on extra magazines for a life-saving tool like a handgun. It seems, from what I've read, that the weakest link in a pistols' link is the magazine. Wouldn't it be judicious to buy the best for your gun? Your life may depend on it.
Thanx


----------



## JaxFL904 (Aug 11, 2007)

congrats be safe and have fun


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

I for one just use the magazines that come with the gun for carry.
I use the mags that I buy extra for range use. That is why I questioned the cost for the additional mag's.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Great Gun!! Got some new Grips


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice looking grips Lawman, are the handmade by you?
It does dress the BT up quite a bit. I might have to look into new grips after I finally find a holster I really like for it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

drummin man 627 said:


> I'm new to this semi-auto world. Please explain to me why anyone would scrimp on extra magazines for a life-saving tool like a handgun. It seems, from what I've read, that the weakest link in a pistols' link is the magazine. Wouldn't it be judicious to buy the best for your gun? Your life may depend on it.
> Thanx


Your guess is as good as mine, Drummin Man. "Bargains" in gun parts usually aren't. When I carried a 1911, I used only factory Colt or Wilson mags. With my current Glocks, I use only OEM magazines. One of the small advantages of Glocks is the low price of OEM mags, by the way.

The Bersa is a good little pistol, but I like to have at least six mags for any gun I am likely to carry. For the price of the gun (let's say $275, based on prices at gunsamerica.com) plus five spare mags at $35 ($175), I'm at $450. No longer quite the bargain it seems at first, eh?

It runs the same with higher-end guns, too. I had long considered buying a P7 for carry, but the insane price of spare mags (around $50 each) keeps me from seriously entertaining the idea.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

9mmFan said:


> Nice looking grips Lawman, are the handmade by you?
> It does dress the BT up quite a bit. I might have to look into new grips after I finally find a holster I really like for it.


These are made by a man named Dennis here is his site,http://www.marschalgrips.com/, his work is excellent, fast order time. The wood on this Bersa
is Bubinga (african rosewood). I also have some for my Browning, his pricies are good ,$47 plus $6 shipping. Thanks Frank


----------

